# Ohio river fishing near UC/Downtown



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Just wondering if there are any good areas near the University of Cincinnati or downtown to fish.. I've heard the serpentine wall but have not experienced much Ohio River fishing so I'm just curious to see. I don't know where alot of these islands and dams are that I see postings about.. I don't want anyone's spot, just maybe some ideas for places to try.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

treytd32 said:


> Just wondering if there are any good areas near the University of Cincinnati or downtown to fish.. I've heard the serpentine wall but have not experienced much Ohio River fishing so I'm just curious to see. I don't know where alot of these islands and dams are that I see postings about.. I don't want anyone's spot, just maybe some ideas for places to try.


Because of living on the KY. side I can't help you much. But I do admire your dedication to the sport! LOL!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

From Downtown Cinci, the serpentine wall is a decent spot for white bass, shad, saugers, hybrid stripers and catfish. Lots of access in that area. What specifically are you fishing for?? That would help point you in the right direction, Meldahl Dam is about 25 miles upriver and is a great spot at times when the water levels are good. 

Salmonid


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'd really like to catch some hybrids or bass. I love bass fishing before all else but I like catching sauger also. I heard that near the locks and dams that the sauger can be great. I really only catfish where I think I can catch a monster haha.. so not often.


----------



## supermatic (Apr 3, 2010)

Where is the best place to launch/ boat ramp? I'm coming from the Dayton area, so anywhere in/around the 275 loop is no problem.

thanks


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Forget the bass, the hybrids ate them. There is a nice ramp at Schmidt field not far off the 275 loop or if you want to launch close to Meldahl there is a ramp at Neville, OH.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

looks like I'm going to have to get myself into some hybrids then. How big do they pull them out around here?


----------



## supermatic (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks- Cady

Any tips out of Neville?


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

supermatic said:


> Thanks- Cady
> 
> Any tips out of Neville?


Mehldal dam is less than a mile upriver from Neville, Strpers, Sauger, Smallmouth, big cats and everything else that swims can be had. Be careful, the water below the locks can be very dangerous. Right now the water is muddy and going back up with more rain coming. Watch the bouys, your not supposed to go past them. Watch for the no fishing warnings next to the locks. Some folks fish next to the wall at the barge entrance but it is not permitted. They can take your boat number and send you a ticket or may just run you off. Be careful and good luck!


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I am shore bound but look for creek mouths, rock banks, current breaks etc. and beware high water and don't venture too close to the dam. Anything that looks like a shad should do and dont be afraid to use baits up to 6" for hybrids, they are hungry.


----------



## supermatic (Apr 3, 2010)

How long does the Ohio take to clear up? (relative term) Not muddy?


----------



## dvsm0479 (May 21, 2007)

treytd32 said:


> Just wondering if there are any good areas near the University of Cincinnati or downtown to fish.. I've heard the serpentine wall but have not experienced much Ohio River fishing so I'm just curious to see. I don't know where alot of these islands and dams are that I see postings about.. I don't want anyone's spot, just maybe some ideas for places to try.


I used to occasionally fish the serpentine wall while I was at UC. It's hit and miss. Some days you'll get into a school of white bass or hybrids. Most days you won't. Fish around the ice breakers near the Purple People Bridge. I've caught smallies, largemouth, spots, sauger, white bass, hybrids, blues, skipjack, mooneye and gar there. If you fish cut or live shad or skipjack on the bottom, I'm sure you've got a chance of catching all three species of catfish in addition to hybrids. 

In the fall, head across the bridge and fish the mouth of the Licking River on the Covington side. You'll know when the fish are there, at least if it's after 5 PM, because there will be a dozen guys fishing. Sauger, white bass and hybrids school up here in the fall. It's a blast fishing ultra-light gear.

The Ohio's about the only spot within a 10 minute drive or bus ride of UC that I can recall.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

By icebreakers do you mean those big concrete things out in the river?


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

If you are talking about the concrete structures just down stream from the purple people bridge pilling out from the serpentine wall yes, those are the ice breakers.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

For some odd reason I've been craving to catch some eyes lately.. Doesn't seem like alot of walleye are down this far by cincy or up north in Butler County where I live out of school..so I figured maybe I could target some Sauger or Saugeye. I know that this is by no means prime time for catching them but does anyone have any opinions of where I might find some this time of year or what they'd go after in the rivers?


----------



## River rat 5 (Oct 12, 2016)

Anyone have any reports on sauger by mehldal right now?


----------

